# C.O.R.E. Pistols...



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Good stuff...

Smith & Wesson® Introduces New M&P® Pro Series C.O.R.E. Pistols | Down Range TV


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna have to leave Cali to get one.


----------

